# Si reinaguraran un Hard Rock Cafe en el Peru...



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Donde seria el lugar ideal?


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

en miraflores y en el centro de lima!! , como que el centro le da un sentimiento mas rockero , creo yo.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahi está el poll..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Donde seria el lugar ideal?


tengo entendido que en peru habia un hard rock cafe en larcomar - miraflores pero de ahi lo cerraron ,pero por que lo cerraron? alguien sabe la razon y bueno es verdad esto de la reinauguracion del hard rock cafe o es pura finta


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dije: Si reinaguraran... no: Si, reinagurarán...no hay planes para abrir uno por ahora.

Ahora, es verdad, en Larcomar había uno que cerró a los 4 años, esto debido a que la empresa que mantenía la franquicia peruana quebró...

Al HRC de Lima le iba recontra bien...lastima que cerró.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Dije: Si reinaguraran... no: Si, reinagurarán...no hay planes para abrir uno por ahora.
> 
> Ahora, es verdad, en Larcomar había uno que cerró a los 4 años, esto debido a que la empresa que mantenía la franquicia peruana quebró...
> 
> Al HRC de Lima le iba recontra bien...lastima que cerró.


no me di cuenta del SI ,ojala y reabran algun dia


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Seria mostro y ahora dejo mi limeñismo para votar por un hard rock en Cusco en el centro del ombligo del mundo!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaria uno en la plaza san martin.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

La plaza de armas del Cuzco es un muy buen lugar para dar apertura a este tipo de negocios. Siempre esta llena de turista que buscan un lugar de relax en donde puedan disfrutar de una panoramica de la plaza y que mejor que acompañado de un buen cafe.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Dije: Si reinaguraran... no: Si, reinagurarán...no hay planes para abrir uno por ahora.
> 
> Ahora, es verdad, en Larcomar había uno que cerró a los 4 años, esto debido a que la empresa que mantenía la franquicia peruana quebró...
> 
> Al HRC de Lima le iba recontra bien...lastima que cerró.


Holas a todos!! , J Block, el Hard Rock Café de Larcomar no era franquicia :nono: y cerró porque no alcanzaron las espectativas que se hicieron, recuerdo que a la mayoría de la gente no les gustaba su pésima comida, de mal gusto para los peruanos que somos más exigentes en eso. Y dejó de ir bastante gente. A las finales paraba casi vacío.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh bueno, yo solo repetia lo que me contó el gerente de Larcomar hace tres años...quizas se equivocó.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

30 metros debajo de la superficie del titicaca


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ahhh bueno, yo solo repetia lo que me contó el gerente de Larcomar hace tres años...quizas se equivocó.


Conocí al administrador del Hard Rock Café y mi hermana y varios amigos tb trabajaron allí


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

oe Bratzo que loco tu propuesta! si estuviera en el Poll votaría por esa, se imaginas y con todas las paredes y techos de vidrio...locazo, bueno sino en Cuzco seguido por Asia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> Conocí al administrador del Hard Rock Café y mi hermana y varios amigos tb trabajaron allí


chevere kay:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

seh muen...pero mi propuesta era en el sentido de que lo construyeran pero que no fuera hermetico....en pocas palabras..preferiria que inauguraran un restaurante "fuerte piedra" 100% peruano juaaas


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Para mi, seria que vuelva primero (otra vez) a Miraflores, después en el centro de Lima.
Y ya mas adelante se pueden ir a las provincias.

Si el antiguo cerró solo por la mala comida, no puedo creer porque no otra persona o empresa, no la continuó.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yo creo que en el cusco le iria muy bien y deberia ser el primer lugar donde se reinagure


----------



## Richis (Dec 18, 2003)

Yo creo que el Hard Rock Café ya fue ..... es un ícono de los 90s, cuando todo se empezó a globalizar ...., pero el de Baires -por ejemplo-, sigue estando sin penas ni gloria, es decir, hay tantas cosas buenas para hacer y comida rica que comer, que la gente ya ni habla de él.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Yo vote por el centro porque me lo imagino y se ve bien.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chalaco, que ha sido de tu vida?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Aca tranquilo, y tu?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Aqui, entrando de rato en rato porque estoy en mi chamba, mas bien tú apareces después de tiempo, o me parece?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

si es en Lima me gustaría q esté en el óvalo Guiérrez, en su defecto en el larcomar ( su lugar original) y como última instancia en Barranco

uno en el cuzco... sería bravazo, sobre todo xq los gringos son fieles a sus wadas

En el centro... no sé ah?.... y en Asia ni lo pienso, NO !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pero en el ovalo gutierrez ya no hay espacio a menos que se tumben otro local, creo que la única solución sería volver a larcomar pero mejorando la calidad de su comida, es que tampoco se puede pedir clientela si el producto es malo


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

y es que la comida era mala?? a mi nunca me parecio mala...era cara para lo que era...pero el que diga que la comida era mala...en verdad nunca comio ahi :S


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> y es que la comida era mala?? a mi nunca me parecio mala...era cara para lo que era...pero el que diga que la comida era mala...en verdad nunca comio ahi :S


nunca fui pero eso dijeron por aqui


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

En el larcomar estaría bien


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> pero en el ovalo gutierrez ya no hay espacio a menos que se tumben otro local, creo que la única solución sería volver a larcomar pero mejorando la calidad de su comida, es que tampoco se puede pedir clientela si el producto es malo




en el estacionamiento de E.wong


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

la comida era cara y los souvenir...... ni te digo


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero no era mala!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

la comida era mala...JA JA JA


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

en chile no hay ninguno, pero parece que no nos perdemos de nada...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi tambien me da igual, es mas, ni sabia que habia uno en Lima.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bueno del rimac a miraflores hay una gran distancia  es normal que no te dieras cuenta


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno sí, tienes razón, no es mi zona.


----------



## GALLEGO (Jul 20, 2006)

Yo fui como 3 veces 2 de las cuales fui a chupar y la ultima ademas de chupar ...comer y la comida no era fea pero no pasaba nada para el precio!!! yo tengo mi polo de HRC LIMA pero esta destenido

Los franquiciadores eran unos mexicans q cerraron sus negocios de HRC en LIMa y buenos aires, pero en buenos aires fue rescatado (por otros inversionistas) el local de LIMA era mostro pero ....sobre todo su techo con de macchu pichu en fin...
LA ubicacion seria en LARCOMAR y el siguiente sitio Cuzco u Ovalo gutierrez pero en asia ni hablar quebraria!


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Lo que pasa es que creo que la gente dejo de ir cuando se dio cuenta que era un abuso... Era super caro (creo que la cerveza... botella chiquita... costaba 10 soles... hace 4 anhos por siaca...) El HRC era para hacer conciertos... te cobraban entrada (que no era barata) y te fregaban si no pedias nada... yo deje de ir a los conciertos por eso...
Saludos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo no voté, pero en el Cuzco le iría recontra bien.. y bueh tb en Lima


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

En la Plaza de Armas del Cuzco. tienen razon los gringos son fieles a sus cosas...


----------

